# Ordner nicht umbenennbar: thumbs.db "Übeltäter"?



## Wolf Ott (25. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

seit einigen Tagen kann ich im Windows-Explorer Ordner mit Bild-Dateien (.jpg) nicht mehr umbenennen. Wenn ich im Explorer einen solchen Ordner markiere und den neuen Ordner-Namen eingebe, wird dies mit folgender Fehlermitteilung quittiert:

"Die Datei wird von einer anderen Person oder einem anderen Programm verwendet. Schließen Sie alle Programme, die die Datei eventuell verwenden können, und wiederholen Sie den Vorgang".

Ich habe zwar vor dem Versuch, den Ordner umzubenennen, andere Programme (z.B. Adobe Photoshop, Nikon View) verwendet, diese aber bereits wieder geschlossen.

Nach dem Runterfahren des PCs und erneuten Hochfahren klappt das Umbenennen problemlos. 

Wenn ich im Explorer unter Extras/Ordneroptionen/Ansicht auch die Ansicht von Systemdateien zulasse, finde ich folgende Datei vor:

*thumbs.de*

Das gleiche Problem tritt übrigens auch auf, wenn ich einen solchen Ordner löschen möchte.

Wer kann mir bitte mitteilen, ob diese Datei der "Übeltäter" ist und wie ich vorgehen muss, damit Ordner in den geschilderten Fällen künftig während derselben Arbeitssitzung umbenannt (oder gelöscht) werden können.

Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## BSA (25. Oktober 2005)

Hi!

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es an der Thumbs.db Datei liegt, vielleicht werden die Programme die du nanntest einfach nicht ordnungsgemäß geschlossen, sodass das Programm noch weiterläuft. Guck doch mal im Taskmanager (im Reiter Prozesse) nach ob noch irgendeine Instanz von den Programmen offen ist.


----------



## Alexander12 (25. Oktober 2005)

Hi.

Ja, das wäre so ziemlich das einzige was man machen kann.
Was anderes kann Ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, weil in jedem Ordner ist glaub ne Thumbs.db, oder?


MfG Alexander12


----------



## BSA (25. Oktober 2005)

Nicht unbedingt, man kann das erzeugen der thumbs.db unterbinden:

"Extras --> Ordneroptionen --> Ansicht --> Miniaturansicht nicht Zwischenspeichern"


----------



## Neurodeamon (25. Oktober 2005)

Die thumbs.db ist nur eine Cache-Datei für Windows. Die sperrt keinen Zugriff.
Es liegt mit Sicherheit an einem zuvor gestarteten Programm. Glaube ja nicht, das ein Schließen des Programmes es auch komplett aus dem Speicher entfernt. Es gibt viele Beispiele für unsauber programmierte Anwendungen (auch von großen Firmen).


----------

